# Anyone ID these broms??



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Always been a fan of this guys setup.. Wish I was in the hobby when he had it up for sale as it would of been worth the drive.. Anyone have any clue what broms are in his setup??

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v417/herecomethebombs/DSC04623-1.jpg


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm no expert, but I'd put my money on _Vriesea vagans_.


----------



## Epiphile (Nov 12, 2009)

Weren't they V. erythrodactylon? I remember this photo.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Mostly _Vriesea erythrodactylon_. The little guy on the right is _V. lubbersii_, and it should mounted a bit higher to prevent rotting (but not too high as it has a tall scape). 

_V. vagans_ is a bigger plant, deeper green with an even darker base.

When in doubt, go to

Bromeliad Encyclopedia - Florida Council of Bromeliad Societies


----------

